# 26" DG Cruiser



## bull69 (May 3, 2014)

Is there anyone out there who would be interested in an all original 26" DG Cruiser?


----------



## rlhender (May 3, 2014)

I would be interested...Cash or trade?

Rick


----------



## bull69 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## pedal_junky (May 3, 2014)

*Probably*

The best way to find out would be to list it in the For Sale section.


----------



## old hotrod (May 3, 2014)

I am also interested


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 4, 2014)

Im interested in the DG cuiser...I have cash o trade? I have balloon tire bikes for trade... Thanks!!Jeff


----------



## gfishee (May 4, 2014)

*definitly interested*

Always wanted a DG, cruiser is a bonus. Please pm me


----------



## klassic cycles (May 4, 2014)

Looks like someone is fishing for a bidding war......I have enough 26" bmx bikes!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 5, 2014)

klassic cycles said:


> Looks like someone is fishing for a bidding war......I have enough 26" bmx bikes!




Yep, seen that one coming.


----------



## bull69 (May 6, 2014)

I actually wasn't trying to start a bidding war I was just trying to gauge interest. Since I had seen DGs listed from $5000-$9500 I wasn't sure what to do. So I will say I would like to ask $7000, I am negotiable. The back story on the bike is it was bought for me back when I was racing I had out grown 20" bikes so decided to try cruiser class. The next season I quite racing, so the bike has never seen a track. The bike is all original as it was bought all those years ago except the chain. All the original stickers are on the bike including the bike shop sticker from where the bike was purchased. The bike has GT bars, Mongoose goose neck, Tange TX-1200 forks, Dia-comp brakes, Araya rims with suntour hubs laced red and gold, Suntour VX 3 piece cranks, Traker aero seat, aluminum fluted seat post, even the IRC racer X-1 tires which are not dry rotted. The bike has been hanging in my fathers garage for 30+ years. So if anyone is interested still please let me know. I don't think you are going to find another one this original in this condition anywhere else. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## heyslugger (May 9, 2014)

wanna trade?  You got a sweet old bike, bud!


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 29, 2014)

bull69 said:


> I actually wasn't trying to start a bidding war I was just trying to gauge interest. Since I had seen DGs listed from $5000-$9500 I wasn't sure what to do. So I will say I would like to ask $7000, I am negotiable. The back story on the bike is it was bought for me back when I was racing I had out grown 20" bikes so decided to try cruiser class. The next season I quite racing, so the bike has never seen a track. The bike is all original as it was bought all those years ago except the chain. All the original stickers are on the bike including the bike shop sticker from where the bike was purchased. The bike has GT bars, Mongoose goose neck, Tange TX-1200 forks, Dia-comp brakes, Araya rims with suntour hubs laced red and gold, Suntour VX 3 piece cranks, Traker aero seat, aluminum fluted seat post, even the IRC racer X-1 tires which are not dry rotted. The bike has been hanging in my fathers garage for 30+ years. So if anyone is interested still please let me know. I don't think you are going to find another one this original in this condition anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim




Still have the bike?


----------

